# TDU 2 Account nicht mehr da.



## Phil17 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte seit langem mal wieder TDU 2 spielen Problem ist jetzt das beim anmelden immer 

kommt das mein Profil nicht existirert.

Und das savegame auch nicht geladen wird bei anderen Profilen .


----------



## -Ultima- (16. Dezember 2013)

Kommt dir das bekannt vor?! OpenWorldRacing Forum | Allgemeine Diskussion | PC Account schrott? 

TDU2 hab ich seit Veröffentlichung gespielt (und so ziemlich jeden Bug mit gemacht) aber das Game ist einfach am Ende


----------



## Phil17 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau das ist bei mir auch 

Jetzt hab ich da gelesen das man die Profiloptionen löschen soll problem is nur habe heute erst runtergeladen und installiert 

Witzig ist bei mir auch ich habe versucht mich mit dem alten acc anzumelden ging nicht.
Danach meinen Nutzernamen anders geschrieben ( hatte den noch NIE so verwendet) angemeldet ging ...nur warum ka aber da auch kein savegame.


----------



## Bert2007 (16. Dezember 2013)

Kann mich nicht mehr einloggen...auch kein pw -reset machen weil auf der AtariSeite immer error steht...richtig klasse und offline ist langweilig :/


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil17 (17. Dezember 2013)

Gute Nachrichten 

konnte mich anmelden im Spiel spielstände sind eben weg aber acc ist da  obwoh die tdu2 und atari seite down sind. 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Bert2007 (17. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinst du das mit anders geschrieben?groß und Kleinschreibung?


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Dezember 2013)

Was nützt mir der Account ohne Savegame? Habs damals auch aus Frust gelöscht und nie wieder rausgeholt. Aber geil wars trotzdem. Nur blöd das mir 3x bei 70-92% das Savegame kaputt war.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (7. Mai 2014)

Gibts aktuell schon eine Lösung sich das Passwort zum Namen zuschicken zu lassen. Weil das funktioniert auf der Atari Seite leider immer noch nicht.

Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## Bert2007 (7. Mai 2014)

Nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## Driftking007 (10. Mai 2014)

wollte es leider auch letztens mal wieder spielen  motorrad fahren  
nur mein Spielstand hat er auch nicht mehr annehmen wollen :/


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2014)

Ich installiere das Spiel eben nachdem ich feststellen musste das alle TDU1 Foren down sind und man das CarPack nicht mehr downloaden kann 

Hoffe mal ich kann mich anmelden.


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juli 2014)

Habs letztens mal wieder installiert weil mein Kind das spielen wollte. Wird halt Offline gecruist.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2014)

Jup, Anmelden ist nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jup, Anmelden ist nicht mehr möglich.


 TDU2 oder TDU1?
Weil die Server für TDU1 sind schon lange abgeschaltet sind, es gab sogar massig News dazu.

Die offiziele Seite von TDU2 gibt es noch hier Home | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website und ich kann mich da auch noch anmelden und die DLC Autos kaufen
Beim Spiel weiss es noch nicht, da Steam mein Spiel immer noch auf der alten Festplatte vermutet und ich das erst richten muss...ggf. muss ich es sogar komplett  laden

Laut den Diskussionen hier http://steamcommunity.com/app/9930/discussions/ scheinen die Server doch noch nicht abgeschaltet wirden sein von TDU2 trotz das Atari in Insolvenz geganen ist, letztes Jahr irgendwann

Edit:
Konnte es ohne kompletten neuinstall nun starten (der trick funktioniert doch immer wieder^^) und der Updater lädt sogar ein paar daten runter, musste nur noch mein Router wieder einstellen bez. der Ports.

Edit 2:
So also TDU2 funktioniert ohne Probleme, die Server sind online. Nur ist da nicht mehr soviel los wie früher mal aber sie sind definitiv online sonst würde ich nicht ins Casino kommen


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Hmm interessant aber ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen.


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Hmm interessant aber ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen.


 Bist du dir mit deinen Login daten sicher?
nen kumpel hatte da auch mal probleme und am Ende hat er beim benutzernamen etwas vertauscht bzw. er hat den falschen eingetragen

Hab oben meinen Beitrag auch editiert, die TDU2 Server sind Online und ich hab auch ein paar Spieler gesehen und nein es waren keine AI Spieler den die kommen nicht ins Casino^^


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Ja bin ich hab auch schon versucht das pw zu reseten, leider ging das nicht


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ja bin ich hab auch schon versucht das pw zu reseten, leider ging das nicht


 Hast du es darüber https://www.testdriveunlimited2.com/user/password gemacht?


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Beim versenden der Email tritt ein Fehler auf! So wie immer


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Dann versuch es mal hier Atari - Home da so oder so das ganze darüber läuft.
Ansich bekommst du übder die TDU2 Seite nur eine Anleitung wie du es auf der Atari Seite zurücksetzt.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Anmelden kann ich mich auf der Seite, nur nichct im Spiel


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Anmelden kann ich mich auf der Seite, nur nichct im Spiel


 Also wenn du dich da anmelden kannst, dann musst du dich auch auf der TDU2 Seite einloggen können da es die selben daten sind.
Es kann nur sein das dein PW irgendein zeichen drin hat das nicht vom Spiel/TDU2 Seite unterstützt wird, was aber nur eine vermutung ist.

Hatte das damals bei Battlefield: Bad Comnpany 2 und EA das dort zwar auf der HP Sonderzeichen funktionierten aber beim Spiel nur bestimmte. Somit musste ich das PW so ändern das nur Standart Sonderzeichen drin sind

Das heisst aber du kannst dein PW nun da ändern, ein versuch wäre es wert

Standart Sonderzeichen sind diese: !$%&()§=?@#-_
Alles andere werden oft nicht unterstützt von Spielen.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Hab da keine Sonderzeichen drin


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Hab da keine Sonderzeichen drin


 Das ist merkwürdig, den ansich müsste es dann gehen weil ich selbst keine habe


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Ja deswegen verstehe ich es nicht. Naja sobald the Crew raus ist, werde ich das Spielen.


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Hab mein PW nun geändert mit sonderzeichen und komme ins Spiel sowie auf die TDU2 seite und auf die atari Seite.
konnte mein PW aber nicht auf der Atari Seite ändern sondern nur auf der TDU2 seite.

Musste mich im Spiel auch noch nie einloggen was wohl daran liegt das ich das Spiel über Steam habe und mein TDU2 Account mit Steam verbunden ist


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bleib bei Offline. Den Stress tu ich mir nicht an. Damals lief es ohne Probleme und jetzt sowas. Egal. Hoffe das so ein Spiel mal wieder kommt. Eventuell TDU 3. Scheiß auf die Rennen, das rumfahren hat den Reiz ausgemacht. Gibts eigendlich nen Soundmod dafür? das hätte man verbessern können.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2014)

Von TDU 3 habe ich nichts gehört. Guck dir mal the Crew an wenn noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Offline. Den Stress tu ich mir nicht an. Damals lief es ohne Probleme und jetzt sowas. Egal. Hoffe das so ein Spiel mal wieder kommt. Eventuell TDU 3. Scheiß auf die Rennen, das rumfahren hat den Reiz ausgemacht. Gibts eigendlich nen Soundmod dafür? das hätte man verbessern können.


 Wie soll es TDU3 geben wenn das Studio das TDU2 und TDU1 gemacht hat wegen der Atari Insolvenz geschlossen wurde? -> Test Drive Unlimited studio officially closed - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com

Und Stress ist das gar nicht mit TDU2, wie gesagt kann ich es ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## Dragonix (13. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Wie soll es TDU3 geben wenn das Studio das TDU2 und TDU1 gemacht hat wegen der Atari Insolvenz geschlossen wurde? -> Test Drive Unlimited studio officially closed - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com



Naja, wär ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Spiel einer bestehenden Marke von einem anderen Studio entwickelt wird .


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2014)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Naja, wär ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Spiel einer bestehenden Marke von einem anderen Studio entwickelt wird .


 Joa aber dafür müsste die IP verkauft werden und keiner hat nach der Insolvenz die IP TDU gekauft 

Siehe hier ATARI auction winners announced - Roller Coaster Tycoon IP future undecided - NeoGAF

Es war ansich schon schwer genug diese Infos überhaupt zu finden, aber ich wollte letztes Jahr mal wissen ob man hoffen kann das TDU gut unterkommt.
Tja leider gibt es aber bis heute keine weiteren News dazu ob es nun von jemandem gekauft wurde, genauso wie die IP Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## Dragonix (13. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Joa aber dafür müsste die IP verkauft werden und keiner hat nach der Insolvenz die IP TDU gekauft
> 
> Siehe hier ATARI auction winners announced - Roller Coaster Tycoon IP future undecided - NeoGAF
> 
> ...


 
Naja, dann liegen die Rechte wohl noch bei Atari. Die machen zwar jetzt was anderes, aber geben tut sie's noch... Für die baldige Zukunft schaut's also tatsächlich recht mau aus .


----------



## watercooled (14. Juli 2014)

Das die TDU 1 Server lange down sind weiss ich. War damals auf der Abschlussfahrt dabei.

Meine Login Daten in TDU2 nimmt er nicht an, neuen Acc kann ich nicht erstellen.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. Juli 2014)

Kann das sein das die Leute die das über steam haben online spielen können?


----------



## Shona (16. Juli 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Kann das sein das die Leute die das über steam haben online spielen können?


 Ich hab es über steam und bei mir geht alles  somit kann das schon möglich sein da ansich die daten von steam genutzt werden und nicht die von der TDU2 seite, die sind nur für den kauf der DLC's nötig weshalb man die Steam version damit verlinken muss.


----------

